

If you are reading this you are not working on your startup. - awt


======
antirez
For a founder reading programming.reddit.com or ycnews IS to work. It's just a
matter to manage to read a bit to relax and _earn_ interesting information and
then back to work instead to burn the whole day in news sites.

~~~
bayareaguy
Agreed. If you're in a startup, it's good to spend a little effort now and
then looking at this sort of news since occasionally you'll learn something
relevent to what you're doing.

------
exogen
How do you know I haven't found a way to monetize reading news.yc all day?

~~~
nurall
I do it too.. sitting and reading news.yc all day... and my day job takes care
of the monetization..

------
mdolon
Hmm.. let's try some reasoning.

Building a startup correctly takes research and knowledge (out of many
things), which, if tallied as part of the building process, amounts to work.
The various resources and the affluent discourse presented by news.YC presents
knowledge in a host of fields, but is primarily focused on the subject of
startups, as hinted by the title of the aforementioned site. Thus, we can
deduce that by being on this site and reading this topic, in an attempt to
further our startup knowledge through means of discourse, is in fact 'work.'

In theory, I am working on my startup by being on this site, possibly by even
reading this thread.

Of course, when all is said and done you could have probably been working on
your startup instead of reading all of the above BS. :)

------
euccastro
Any reason why you can't downvote news entries?

------
umjames
Hmmm...

Read news.yc or work on boring enterprise apps at work?

That's a tough one :)

------
mechanical_fish
"Another trait, it took me a while to notice. I noticed the following facts
about people who work with the door open or the door closed. I notice that if
you have the door to your office closed, you get more work done today and
tomorrow, and you are more productive than most. But 10 years later somehow
you don't know quite know what problems are worth working on; all the hard
work you do is sort of tangential in importance. He who works with the door
open gets all kinds of interruptions, but he also occasionally gets clues as
to what the world is and what might be important. Now I cannot prove the cause
and effect sequence because you might say, ``The closed door is symbolic of a
closed mind.'' I don't know. But I can say there is a pretty good correlation
between those who work with the doors open and those who ultimately do
important things, although people who work with doors closed often work
harder. Somehow they seem to work on slightly the wrong thing - not much, but
enough that they miss fame."

\-- Richard Hamming, "You and Your Research"
(<http://paulgraham.com/hamming.html>)

~~~
awt
Well, you know which one you are.

------
henryw
How many times do you visit yc news in a day? I'm averaging 2 to 4.

~~~
Jd
Probably 6 at the moment. Too much.

------
adnam
If I'm writing this, I'm not working on my startup.

------
nostrademons
Who says? I'm just waiting for my VM to boot. ;-)

------
sharpshoot
or taking a break

~~~
amichail
It's just not obvious how many breaks you should take though so as to maximize
overall productivity.

------
juwo
news.YC = talking about intending to work on one's startup. ;)

~~~
npk
news.YC = down-modding ALL of juwo's posts.

~~~
juwo
so, it was _you_!

(Dont worry, I did not downmod your post here).

~~~
staunch
> (Dont worry, I did not downmod your post here).

Because it's a reply to your comment and you can't? :-)

------
staunch
I wonder how many people think this then spend countless hours playing
games/watching TV and other mindless forms of entertainment.

------
romlet
Hah best post title ever :)

~~~
nmeyer
don't you tell me what to do. i'm a reble.

------
daniel-cussen
Could not agree more; this has become a way to slack off.

------
thingsilearned
lol, you're right! back to work!

------
redrory
/sigh

